# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  دورة حقوق الانسان

## الاكاديمية الدولية لتحكيم

*تحية طيبة وبعد ..............* 
*نظرا لرغبة سيادتكم فى تطوير ثقافات شعوبنا العربية بجميع القطاعات الأدارية العليا لذلك حرصــت الأكاديميـة الدوليـة للتـــحكيــم والتدريب و مركز الأتحاد للتنمية و حقوق الإنسان .*
*بالتعـاون مـــع كبــرى الجامعــات المصـريــة على الأرتقــــــاء بثقافـــة المجتمع بما يتعلق* *بحقوق ا**لإ**نسان** .*
*لانه يجب علينا ان يكون لنا صوت فيما يحدث بالوطن العربى لاننا لم نعرف حقوقنا ولا حقوق اخوتنا .*
*لذلك تنعقد دورة في حقوق الانسان فى الفـترة من 22/5/2011 : 23/5/2011 من الساعة 7 : 9.30* *مسـاءاَ بنــادي ضـبـاط الحـــــرس الجمهورى بالقاهرة للتعرف علي كل ما يتعلق بحقوق الإنسان .*
*ولقد تم وضع المادة العلمية علي إيدى كبار أساتذة القانون في الوطن العربى بحيث يستفيد منها جميع المرشحين بمختلف تخصصاتهم ومؤهلاتهم فتشمل الدراســـــــة على سبيل المثال:-* 
*مفهوم حقوق الإنسان – نشأة وتطور حقوق الإنسان – أنواع حقوق الإنسان وواجباته – الحقوق الجماعية للشعوب* *.* 
*قيمة الأشتراك فى الدورة:- 500 دولار .*
*- سيحصل المشارك على كارنية لحقوق الإنسان من النرويج ( بعد سداد الرسوم )* 
*خصم 30% للشركات واعضاء الجمعيات -*
*- سيدرج الأسم والصورة وال**c.v* *الخاص بكل مشارك في قائمة مركز الاتحاد للتنمية .*
*- سيتم اخذ اراء المشاركيين في القضايا الخاصة بحقوق الإنسان .*  



*للاستفسار:*
*موبايل: 4 – 3 – 2 – 0187704001*
*تليفون: 22614710 02–24049078 02*

*e-mail:* *info@iaaegy.com*


*website: www.iaaegy.com*





*المستشار*


*فاروق حسـان*


*نائب رئيس هيئة قضـايا الدولة ( س )*


*ورئيس الأكاديمية*

----------

